# The Derringer RDA by Praxis



## Paulie

*The Derringer RDA*

Hey all,

So i thought i would kick start this thread as i received my *Derringer* the other day and i just love it!

In a *Nutshell*: Huge Clouds and Flavour from a Tiny dripper.

Here are some pics of the size of the dripper:










*Some Other pics:*​*



















*
Here are some pics of the build im using in mine:
22G 3 mm ID 8 wrapps 0.26 (yes in this small dripper lol)











*Vape Quality:*
This little atty gives off the best flavour i have every had from a dripper and whats even more impressive are the clouds. Its also important to note that it has a deep drip well so you can get around 5 hits before you need to drip again!

One thing for sure you will be looking through your drip tip collection as a wider bore derlin drip tip seems to work the best as it does give off some heat if you use a small SS one.

What i can say is that this is my current favorite atty to come from the USA so far! 

This is it on my SMPL next to a Vapor Shark with a Goblin.
​

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Nice one @Paulie! Here we go again!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## free3dom

It's so tiny 
Very nice...I do like it with the black drip tip 

It makes the small goblin look more like a giant troll

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Great one @Paulie 
Always lovely to hear your impressions!
Looks so compact. A stealth sledgehammer by the sounds of it

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq

Nice review and great @Paulie 
Ive had my eye on this little atty. My only concern is the small chamber and the hot vape factor.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Super feedback @Paulie  great pics and thanks for sharing your thoughts. 

The derringer seems like a must have! I think these little guys will be great on top of a reo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Awesome. I always loved the look of this one.


Message sent via tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Paulie

Alex said:


> View attachment 21598


Alex i just got mine lol why you have to show me that haha


----------



## Alex

Paulie said:


> Alex i just got mine lol why you have to show me that haha



I foresee a genuine derringer in the classifieds soon

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Paulie

Alex said:


> I foresee a genuine derringer in the classifieds soon


hahahaha


----------



## gripen

owesome @Paulie.like the size and looks very sleek,that's a good example of a small bottle with big poison hahahaha.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andro

did anybody modify a bf version yet?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle

andro said:


> did anybody modify a bf version yet?


I'm interested in getting a bf and standard one of these. Just concerned of how well it holds the juice when squonking.


----------



## andro

Riddle said:


> I'm interested in getting a bf and standard one of these. Just concerned of how well it holds the juice when squonking.


if is like any other atty will depend on where you drill the hole on the side of the center post above the deck i suppose


----------



## whatalotigot

This atty is awesome. Had a drip on it and the flavour and production of vapor is great with those air holes. 

+ you can customize every which way. all those attachments... what a great buy. Cant wait to get mine.


----------



## jtgrey

One I did for @kimbo just now

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## jtgrey

One I did for @kimbo just now
View attachment 21807
View attachment 21808



jtgrey said:


> One I did for @kimbo just now
> View attachment 21807
> View attachment 21808


@andro


----------



## kimbo

jtgrey said:


> One I did for @kimbo just now
> View attachment 21807
> View attachment 21808


 @jtgrey you are the man 

Thank you very plenty


----------



## jtgrey

@kimbo I will let you know if I am going to pass you on Monday , if not I will Armex on Thursday . I am very jealous of it because it is an awesome atty . Definitely next on my list


----------



## andro

jtgrey said:


> One I did for @kimbo just now
> View attachment 21807
> View attachment 21808


is the center pin keep there by pressure or need to be unscrewed ?


----------



## Paulie

jtgrey said:


> One I did for @kimbo just now
> View attachment 21807
> View attachment 21808




That looks great!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Congrats @jtgrey !

I thought the Derringer was very difficult to modify to bottom feed?

Was there some special technique that had to be used?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie

Silver said:


> Congrats @jtgrey !
> 
> I thought the Derringer was very difficult to modify to bottom feed?
> 
> Was there some special technique that had to be used?



Seems like the clone kimbo got you can ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rowan Francis

Not bad at all

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jtgrey

On the clone the center pin is kind of press fitted so it is easy to remove . You just press it out to the bottom . And when you are finished you just press fit it back in . 15 min job @andro

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex

jtgrey said:


> On the clone the center pin is kind of press fitted so it is easy to remove . You just press it out to the bottom . And when you are finished you just press fit it back in . 15 min job @andro


Thanks, so that one is not a two part centre post.

Ie. adjustable 510 screw, which screws into the center post?


Message sent via tapatalk


----------



## Rowan Francis

Yup .had it all apart . Its an easy press fit


----------



## jtgrey

Alex said:


> Thanks, so that one is not a two part centre post.
> 
> Ie. adjustable 510 screw, which screws into the center post?
> 
> 
> Message sent via tapatalk



No @Alex it is a sollid 1 part post . But I can not see why you can not make the 2 part post a bf . I am sure it must be possible . Pity I do not have one yet but will order one shortly . Think I like it more then the odin


----------



## jtgrey

@Alex think it is time for me to sell my cyclone and cyclops !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex

jtgrey said:


> No @Alex it is a sollid 1 part post . But I can not see why you can not make the 2 part post a bf . I am sure it must be possible . Pity I do not have one yet but will order one shortly . Think I like it more then the odin



Yeah the guy in the USA that does all the BF conversions, he replaces the center post completely with a SS one piece. The original design is also a two piece.


----------



## Paulie

now things are getting interesting cause with this atty on a Reo i think its going to make it the perfect setup!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## kimbo

jtgrey said:


> @kimbo I will let you know if I am going to pass you on Monday , if not I will Armex on Thursday . I am very jealous of it because it is an awesome atty . Definitely next on my list


 I never thought i will be so happy to see a little hole like that, give me a call if you come past one monday

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Justin Pattrick

I want that!


----------



## Paulie

Justin Pattrick said:


> I want that!


Justin When are you going to make us the perfect bf atty for our Reos? cmmon man i know u can do it now hehehe


----------



## Justin Pattrick

Ha Ha Ha maybe one day @Paulie, if the vapers take to my mods and enjoy them there should be no stopping the possibilities to anything.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie

Justin Pattrick said:


> Ha Ha Ha maybe one day @Paulie, if the vapers take to my mods and enjoy them there should be no stopping the possibilities to anything.




I have played with the mod and its fantastic! keep up the good work i see great things for you man!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Justin Pattrick

Tha


Paulie said:


> I have played with the mod and its fantastic! keep up the good work i see great things for you man!



Thanks man, I appreciate that bud.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK time to try Drippers again... got a Derringer from Vape Club and put dual coils on it (28g 8 wraps) 1,1Ω on the Sigelei 100+ at 25 Watts.

First coil attempt was a fail because I tightened down the leg and it snapped the leg... OMG I hate cheap screws!

Second attempt much better!

Loving the Antarctica in the Dripper!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK error correction on the resistance of my dual coils in the Derringer! I was getting funny readings to I tightened the coils... the resistance of the dual coils is 0,5Ω

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paulie

Rob Fisher said:


> OK error correction on the resistance of my dual coils in the Derringer! I was getting funny readings to I tightened the coils... the resistance of the dual coils is 0,5Ω




It gives great flavour hey rob!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Paulie said:


> It gives great flavour hey rob!!



Big time! Loving it with Dual Coils 0,5Ω! Very impressed with the little Atty! Can't wait for the BF version from @JakesSA beause dripping in a pain in the ring piece!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

@Rob Fisher and @Paulie, does it beat the RM2 in flavor?
Nice build and the looks great as well


----------



## Paulie

Imthiaz Khan said:


> @Rob Fisher and @Paulie, does it beat the RM2 in flavor?
> Nice build and the looks great as well


Defiantly  but depends on how u vape or how u like ur vape

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Philip Dunkley

Yep,Yep,Yep, but @Imthiaz Khan , you only got the Reo yesterday!! Be like me and restrain yourself from buying more Atty's. 
Hahahahahahaha

How you enjoying the Reo. I got a new one BTW!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Lol, thanks bro 
The atty looks similar to the Odin but much shorter.


----------



## Philip Dunkley

Naah bud, I'm just kidding, get one you wont be sorry, I loved it so much I bought 2.
Very cool Dripper. But remember, only some of them can be bottom fed, not all

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Philip Dunkley

Derringer on SMY. Hahahaha


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Hehe, @Philip Dunkley I got my Reos from last year July already 
Yay congrats man . I seen you took the Kawasaki green one


----------



## Philip Dunkley

Sorry, thought you were someone else completely. How embarrassing


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Very nice @Philip Dunkley


----------



## Philip Dunkley

Hahaha


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Lol, no worries @Philip Dunkley. No need to be


----------



## Philip Dunkley

Your avatar is similar and never looked at the name. Hahaha


----------



## Imthiaz Khan




----------



## Marzuq

@Rob Fisher the derringer is absolutely awesome. I got mine from vapeking on monday. Been playing around with the builds a bit and i have found that this atty performs like a bomb.
with the various builds i have tried i came to learn that what works best is the following
24g wire
3mm ID
7 wraps.
i suspect that puts it around the 0.25ohm mark.

the bigger id and thicker wire helps with surface area and definitely gives much better flavour. the vape is smooth enough for me to run it at around 70watt on the sigelei.

today however i am giving her a go with the same build but on a mech mod. the SMPL
not only is this a superb vape but on the SMPL she is very stealthy. just fits across the palm of my hand.

flavour is 8/10
TH 8/10
clounds 7/10
warmth 10/10 - reason for this is because with the adjustable airflow settings you can go from a nice warmish vape to a lekker hot vape with no effort.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Stealth dynamite @Marzuq 
Still love how small that SMPL is

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Imthiaz Khan said:


> @Rob Fisher and @Paulie, does it beat the RM2 in flavor?
> Nice build and the looks great as well



Hi @Imthiaz Khan 
I dont have the Derringer but i tried Paulie's non BF one a while back. He had some wicked low ohm coat hanger build in it. Was very nice but its more of a lung hit device in my view

On the issue of comparing the RM2 to any of the lung hitting atties (Odin, nuppin et al):

I find its very different. The whole vape is different. Not easy to compare. On the RM2 say for example with my 0.5 ohm paracoil and Blackbird, the flavour is just so dense and concentrated. And the throat hit is insane. But because its a mouth to lung, there are less clouds. Drags are shorter and the 18mg helps with the TH

For me, lung hitting is a totally different experience. So difficult to compare the flavour but Id say equally satisfying in a different way. On the nuppin with dual coils and a toned down 9mg VM Strawberry menthol mix, its very satisfying. Airflow wide open. Full deep lung hits. The flavour is nowhere near as concentrated because of all the air. A short drag on this setup is nothiny like the RM2. But a long 5 second drag makes up for it big time. I get that menthol burn toward the end and the long hit makes up for the flavour. But its a more diluted flavour, with more volume. So overall the flavour is very good. I am still experimenting with different juices but still find it quite difficult to compare the lung hit to the mouth to lung. 

Very different but with the right setup, both are very satisfying. 

I am not sure if you have other lung hitting atties on your Reos and whether you are a lung hitting vaper or not, but I would say there is a place for both.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Andre

Used the Kuro coiler - easy, peasy and fast. ID of 2.5 mm, 26 g Kanthal, 9 wraps for each coil. Resistance measured at 0.53 ohms.
Slanted coils, wicked with 3 mm ceramic.

My first coils done with the Kuro coiler. 






Nicely wicked with 3 mm ceramic





Juicing with Custard's Last Stand (Nicoticket)





Ready to vape with the black delrin top cap on the Reo Mini





Initial impressions: This little thing gives a great vape. Excellent flavour. Am impressed.

Thanks to @andro for very professionally modding the Derringer to bottom feed.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Hi @Silver,
Thank you so much for the detailed explanation! Greatly appreciated! It was just what I was looking for 
I have the Odin BF but I can't really do lung hits with it. I guess its just not for me. Could be the 12mg nic content in my juices as well.
Although I did try 0mg on the Odin as well but didn't enjoy the lung hits.

Bottom line, lung hitting is not for sissies

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll

Seriously impressed with this Atty. 
Think it has officially dethroned my Odin from daily setup.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Lovely @Zodd

I was busy the last week or two, so may have missed it but did we manage to find a way to BF modify the Derringer?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Lovely @Zodd
> 
> I was busy the last week or two, so may have missed it but did we manage to find a way to BF modify the Derringer?



Yip! @JakesSA has it all under control!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MurderDoll

Silver said:


> Lovely @Zodd
> 
> I was busy the last week or two, so may have missed it but did we manage to find a way to BF modify the Derringer?




Hi @Silver

Jakes did manage convert them to BF. 

I was just bored on Saturday and really wanted to try out the Derringer. So I went and bought a drill and some bits.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac

mmmmm....I just realized there are two Derringer threads. Wonder why...lol


----------



## johan

zadiac said:


> mmmmm....I just realized there are two Derringer threads. Wonder why...lol



Because there are two "r's" in Derringer, does it make sense?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## zadiac

johan said:


> Because there are two "r's" in Derringer, does it make sense?



Hahaha......skerp Ohm Johan, skerp!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

zadiac said:


> mmmmm....I just realized there are two Derringer threads. Wonder why...lol



The one thread is for the Bottom fed modded version, which is in the Reoville thread. While this one is for the standard dripper version.


----------



## Gizmo

The derringer is good, damn good

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre

Alex said:


> The one thread is for the Bottom fed modded version, which is in the Reoville thread. While this one is for the standard dripper version.


There actually is another one: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-derringer-rda-by-praxis.t8675/
I copied the original post from my Reoville one there at the request of the OP.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Paulie

lol you all wrong 

There are 3 threads hahaha

Here another http://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-derringer-rda-by-praxis.t8675/

but yeah its worth having 3


----------



## Alex

Andre said:


> There actually is another one: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-derringer-rda-by-praxis.t8675/
> I copied the original post from my Reoville one there at the request of the OP.


Should I just merge them all?


----------



## Paulie

Alex said:


> Should I just merge them all?




Merge 2 and keep the bf one separate i rekon


----------



## Andre

Alex said:


> Should I just merge them all?





Paulie said:


> Merge 2 and keep the bf one separate i rekon


I agree with @Paulie. He is so wise.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Gizmo said:


> The derringer is good, damn good




Thats so creepy!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Alex

Cool, I'll keep the BF one special then

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac

Alex said:


> The one thread is for the Bottom fed modded version, which is in the Reoville thread. While this one is for the standard dripper version.



Ah, thanks for clearing that up


----------



## Rob Fisher

I would just like to chirp in here and say the Derringer is the best dripper ever! I have tried a lot of drippers and have never lasted longer than one or two fills... The Derringer has become a daily used device... especially with the Traditional Juice Juices like Lola and Indian Giver.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## free3dom

Rob Fisher said:


> I would just like to chirp in here and say the Derringer is the best dripper ever! I have tried a lot of drippers and have never lasted longer than one or two fills... The Derringer has become a daily used device... especially with the Traditional Juice Juices like Lola and Indian Giver.
> 
> View attachment 23538



And it looks fantastic on that Sheamus mod 
Good to see you dripping a bit Rob

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

free3dom said:


> And it looks fantastic on that Sheamus mod
> Good to see you dripping a bit Rob



I love the Sheamus... I get a kick out of it everytime I use it and feel proudly South African!

I've realised after all this time that different juices are so very different in different devices... TopQ Coffee is best in a mPT3, Traditional Juices seem to really pop in a dripper and also do well in an Atlantis, Tropical Ice is best in a Cyclone on a REO, Cloud blowing version of Tropical Ice is best in an Atlantis, Antarctica is good in both a dripper and a Cyclone, the Goblin does pretty well with a range of juices but filling it and maintaining the wicks is more than I can handle anymore, Subtanks are not great with anything, the Russian 91% is excellent with a range of juices but the maintenance and filling is also a hassle... but the most exciting thing for me is finally I'm finding some other juices that I enjoy!

As a side issue... I find changing the wicks on the Derringer often makes a huge difference for me... there is nothing quite like that first few pulls on a new wick on the derringer!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## free3dom

Rob Fisher said:


> I love the Sheamus... I get a kick out of it everytime I use it and feel proudly South African!
> 
> I've realised after all this time that different juices are so very different in different devices... TopQ Coffee is best in a mPT3, Traditional Juices seem to really pop in a dripper and also do well in an Atlantis, Tropical Ice is best in a Cyclone on a REO, Cloud blowing version of Tropical Ice is best in an Atlantis, Antarctica is good in both a dripper and a Cyclone, the Goblin does pretty well with a range of juices but filling it and maintaining the wicks is more than I can handle anymore, Subtanks are not great with anything, the Russian 91% is excellent with a range of juices but the maintenance and filling is also a hassle... but the most exciting thing for me is finally I'm finding some other juices that I enjoy!
> 
> As a side issue... I find changing the wicks on the Derringer often makes a huge difference for me... there is nothing quite like that first few pulls on a new wick on the derringer!



I couldn't agree more...but I'll say this, sometimes the fact that the juice tastes different with a different is exactly the reason I use it in that device - just for the variation. It also makes coming back to the ideal device with the same juice that much better 

And I agree...with most devices, freshly wicked is a special kind of vape. It makes me almost nostalgic for clearomizers where putting in a new coil was light years better, and I used to extended their use as long as possible to keep costs down - but now...clearomizers be damned, I re-wick at the slightest hint of un-awesomeness 

On another point, you may want to have a look at the Youde Goliath, which is similar to the Goblin, but with easy filling - sounds like a partial solution to your issue with it 

But in the end, the vape journey is always an interesting one...whether it is due to awesome new stuff, or the warm fuzzy feeling of a tried and tested setup...I am satisfied, yet always looking for more (confusing, but ultimately awesome)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

free3dom said:


> On another point, you may want to have a look at the Youde Goliath, which is similar to the Goblin, but with easy filling - sounds like a partial solution to your issue with it



Yip the second I find one it will be in my shopping cart and on it's way to me!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## free3dom

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip the second I find one it will be in my shopping cart and on it's way to me!



Pre-order thread for them is here or directly on the site here.


----------



## Rob Fisher

free3dom said:


> Pre-order thread for them is here or directly on the site here.



Thanks @free3dom... I don't partake in pre-orders because sometimes I find the product somewhere else before the pre-order arrives and hate committing to someone to buy and then I end up with 2 of the devices.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## free3dom

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks @free3dom... I don't partake in pre-orders because sometimes I find the product somewhere else before the pre-order arrives and hate committing to someone to buy and then I end up with 2 of the devices.



I'm 100% with you on that...so I use the manual pre-order method:

Bookmark page with pre-order
Visit the bookmarked page every day to check

Day before device is confirmed to be available (not in customs, AVAILABLE), click order

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## skola

I got the Derringer (clone) about two weeks ago. It's my first experience with an RDA so it's been quite fun playing around with different coil builds, placement of coils, wicking etc.
I have some experience with building coils on the Subtank mini. 

Today I finally found my sweet spot on quite a simple build. Vaping 3mg ANML - Looper, which is an excellent cereal juice, I found my happy place =D Quite an awesome feeling I might add. 

It's a dual coil set up. 
8 wraps 26G Kanthal, 2.5mm Ø which comes out to 0.5 ohms. KGD cotton wick.
Vaping at 32.4W on a 50W iStick. 
I got the coils nicely centered and as close to the airflow holes as possible. 

Compared to the Subtank, I'm getting a much more pronounced flavour and I can really taste the different notes. 

For a small little bugger, this RDA really brings out flavour and isn't shy on chucking clouds either. 







Anyways that's just my 2c worth.. Sorry about the dirty coils 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Awesome @skola 
Feels great to find a sweet spot setup!
Enjoy

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## skola

Silver said:


> Awesome @skola
> Feels great to find a sweet spot setup!
> Enjoy



Indeed it does. Thanks @Silver, now to test my other juices and find their sweet spot. The adventure continues! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

skola said:


> Indeed it does. Thanks @Silver, now to test my other juices and find their sweet spot. The adventure continues!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Indeed it does
And what a wonderful adventure it is!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

skola said:


> I got the Derringer (clone) about two weeks ago. It's my first experience with an RDA so it's been quite fun playing around with different coil builds, placement of coils, wicking etc.
> I have some experience with building coils on the Subtank mini.
> 
> Today I finally found my sweet spot on quite a simple build. Vaping 3mg ANML - Looper, which is an excellent cereal juice, I found my happy place =D Quite an awesome feeling I might add.
> 
> It's a dual coil set up.
> 8 wraps 26G Kanthal, 2.5mm Ø which comes out to 0.5 ohms. KGD cotton wick.
> Vaping at 32.4W on a 50W iStick.
> I got the coils nicely centered and as close to the airflow holes as possible.
> 
> Compared to the Subtank, I'm getting a much more pronounced flavour and I can really taste the different notes.
> 
> For a small little bugger, this RDA really brings out flavour and isn't shy on chucking clouds either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways that's just my 2c worth.. Sorry about the dirty coils
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great coiling and wicking. Spot on imo. Nothing like dripping for flavour.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## skola

Thanks @Andre. Totally agree. Now I see why the Reo is so special. Best of both worlds. I think I need to start saving up!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

